# We lost our Thunder 3-4-14



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He was too young to go so soon. I'm sure he is running free and having a great time while he waits for you.


----------



## Thunder'sMom (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks so much, Barb. Yes, he's waiting for me. Such a sweet boy.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

So very sorry for your loss. I lost my 8 year old boy just a day before your Thunder.
I know no words that make it easier. I remind myself that I was fortunate to have shared so many wonderful days with him, and take comfort that he is waiting for me at the bridge.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

So sorry for your loss and for you as well, Kellyguy. It is such a difficult time to go through.

I truly believe they will all be waiting for us someday. 

Allison


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so very sorry to hear of the loss of Thunder, way too young. RIP, beautiful boy!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Thunder. It is so heartbreaking.


----------



## tannersrose (Dec 16, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss, Thunder's mom. I know the pain of losing your best friend and I hope it gets easier for you as time goes by. sincerely, tannersrose


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

run free, sweet Thunder, run free


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss of Thunder. Your description of the scenario is exactly the same as our boy Oakley who we lost in 2012, one month past his 9th birthday. No time is enough. My thoughts are with you.
Carol


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. Play hard at the Bridge, sweet Thunder.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very sorry to hear of the loss of your beloved Thunder. He has many new friends at the bridge.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss of Thunder. I lost my Buddy at 9 and half 3 years ago, still too young to leave. Our boys are playing together now, waiting for us to join them. Hugs.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thunder*

I am so sorry about Thunder. we lost our Snobear before 10 years old, too!
I added him to the 2014 Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...bow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-6.html#post4343698


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Thunder.

My thoughts are with you during this sad and difficult time. 

Godspeed Thunder


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so very sorry about your boy Thunder. Please know I'm thinking about you. It's just so difficult when we lose our beloved pets/companions.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Very sorry to hear about your Thunder. Way too young to go


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I lost my "Thunder", a black lab mix though, to the same cancer in January. 

Again, so sorry.


----------



## Dad2Buddy (Mar 5, 2014)

So very very sorry for your loss. My Buddy went through a very similar event 6 weeks ago. On walks he would sit down and just look up at me like he didn't want to continue. After some coaxing he would get up and continue on at a very slow pace. When I had to carry him up the steps it was the saddest thing, because I know he was not happy with needing help. After that event he refused to get back up, refused water and food. I could see in his eyes the way he looked at me that he was no longer "living" no longer the happy eager to please Buddy that he had been for 9.5 short years. I had to make the gut wrenching decision to have him put down and my heart still feels empty without him, I cry daily missing him so much. He was our first Golden and by far the best companion I have ever had. Your pain is understood and you are in our thought and payers. Just know your baby is happy and there is no pain or suffering at the rainbow!


----------



## Thunder'sMom (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank you, everyone. It's been a month now since we lost Thunder. He was a real love. 

You all know what it is to love and lose a wonderful Golden. I'm thankful for your kindness.


----------



## Ylan's Mom (May 14, 2013)

I am sorry for your loss. I know how hard it can be because I lost my furry angel suddenly as well. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

As many others, we've felt the pain of losing beloved Golden companions. Praying comfort for you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

*We went through the same thing last week.*

Hi Thunder's Mom, 

My name is Ang, my husband is Joe. We lost our beautiful boy Jack to the exact same thing as you five days ago. He was 11 years old. He had been doing similar things to Thunder such as not wanting to walk far and having extreme problems on hardwood floors. But, tests showed all was normal. On Wednesday, we woke up for his morning walk and he collapsed, couldn't get up. He wouldn't eat meat from my hands so I knew something was very wrong. We drove him to the vet and before we knew it, he had a diagnosis of an ugly splenic tumor which likely had metastasized. He was bleeding in his belly and only hours away from dying. So, we too, had to make that dreaded decision to put him down. 
We are so very sad. Heavy feeling on our chests at all times.
Im so sorry to hear about Thunder. It sounded like you loved him deeply. 
These goldens sure leave an impression. I would love to talk if you ever want to. You are not alone.
Ang 
Thoughts with you and Thunder's spirit. What a beautiful soul.


----------



## Thunder'sMom (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks again, everyone, for your kinds words. I miss him much more than I thought I would. He was a huge part of my life, a real blessing indeed.

It's not a good time to bring home another dog for us, but I believe the time will come when we can. I adore Goldens--that happy goofiness, always ready to go and do. I just love it, as I'm sure you all do with this breed.


----------

